# Trades that could help the Lakers



## onelakerfan

http://espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=7zhy8kl
small trade


----------



## Basel

Why would the Bucks do this?


----------



## Bubbles

Why the **** would we do this shitty trade? Get the **** outta here.


----------



## Bubbles

Honestly. Headcase for a headcase (Jackson for Artest, or World Peace or whatever). So essentially Walton for Livingston. The latter of which is one of the few players that is playing decently for us. This is a dumb ****ing trade idea.


----------



## onelakerfan

Quite Frankly said:


> Honestly. Headcase for a headcase (Jackson for Artest, or World Peace or whatever). So essentially Walton for Livingston. The latter of which is one of the few players that is playing decently for us. This is a dumb ****ing trade idea.


Hey Moron it was an idea, if you do not agree you dont agree but stop acting like a little man and throwing words out there. 

i don't care if you are mod or whatever be F***** nice.


----------



## ceejaynj

At this point, I would trade MWP and Luke for a new towel boy.


----------



## Diable

onelakerfan said:


> Hey Moron it was an idea, if you do not agree you dont agree but stop acting like a little man and throwing words out there.
> 
> i don't care if you are mod or whatever be F***** nice.


So everyone should be nice to people who suggest trades where their favorite team rapes that person's favorite team? It would be better for the Bucks if you suggested that they amnesty Livingston and let him walk to the Lakers for free. That would be a better deal for them than taking back Walton.

I don't think we live in that world.


----------



## Floods

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=7cxlzu4

That would help the Lakers.


----------



## Bubbles

onelakerfan said:


> Hey Moron it was an idea, if you do not agree you dont agree but stop acting like a little man and throwing words out there.
> 
> i don't care if you are mod or whatever be F***** nice.


Sorry I'm not going to back down from you throwing such a garbage trade idea out there. It in no way would benefit the Bucks, so clearly your only thinking about the Lakers and completely disregarding what the other team (in this case the Bucks) would want. Two can play it that way I suppose.

Helps the Bucks


----------



## onelakerfan

I guess we can just insult one another when we don't agree with their idea or suggestion. instead of disagreeing with the idea itself
fine with me 
you are the MODs


----------



## jazzy1

Quite Frankly said:


> Sorry I'm not going to back down from you throwing such a garbage trade idea out there. It in no way would benefit the Bucks, so clearly your only thinking about the Lakers and completely disregarding what the other team (in this case the Bucks) would want. Two can play it that way I suppose.
> 
> Helps the Bucks


the trade he proposed was not nearly as ridiculous as this bullshit right here. 

and the you got mad and threw a fit to boot which was uncalled for. we don't want the bum ass Bucks scraps anyway.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Laker fans are so sensitive :sadto:


----------



## Bubbles

jazzy1 said:


> the trade he proposed was not nearly as ridiculous as this bullshit right here.
> 
> and the you got mad and threw a fit to boot which was uncalled for. we don't want the bum ass Bucks scraps anyway.


It was simply to illustrate a point. An exaggeration if you will of a bad trade idea when you're only thinking about how it benefits one team and completely disregarding the other team's views on such a trade.


----------



## Bubbles

BlakeJesus said:


> Laker fans are so sensitive :sadto:


:lebroncry:


----------



## onelakerfan

whatever man, I am too old to continue arguing. 
moving on


----------



## Bubbles

That's what I thought.


----------



## jazzy1

onelakerfan said:


> whatever man, I am too old to continue arguing.
> moving on


You better than me I'm not I'd ride him and his bum ass Bucks up outta here. we'd be doing him a favor taking psycho Jack and Peg leg off his hands for Cheech and the nutty buddy.


----------



## Diable

The two best players in that trade come from the Bucks to the Lakers. The Lakers send one guy who can't do anything and one guy can barely do anything to the Bucks. Then you get all butt hurt because the Bucks fan does not think it's fair.

Damn this is so absurd it's funny and sad at the same time.


----------



## onelakerfan

you are dumber than the other kid. i don’t give a rats ass what he says about the trade. I care about what he said to me personally, and made a personal attack instead of attacking the trade. i know it is a one way trade and i am Laker fan i could care less about the other 29 teams so natuarlly i am going to give the good guy to us. if you don’t like the trade fine say it is a horrible trade idea. don't come in here and attract the person.

and no my butt does not hurt from this at all. again i could care less that two morons, with pimples on their face have gotten a 2 cent power in their hands are hiding behind their computers. 
if this was in a bar and he said that he would have been smacked in a head and made to clean bathroom wall after a male orgy


----------



## e-monk

the only thing the Bucks get out of the proposed trade is the addition by subtraction value of no more disgruntled malcontent cap'n jack but to exchange him for two toxic contracts is a net net loss for the bucks anyway you look at it - especially when you consider the possibility of moving Jackson to a different contender who might be willing to part with a pick or an expiring or whatever other dross they might get instead of being saddled with two non-contributors eating up thier cap space for the next 2 or 3 seasons


----------



## Diable

onelakerfan said:


> you are dumber than the other kid. i don’t give a rats ass what he says about the trade. I care about what he said to me personally, and made a personal attack instead of attacking the trade. i know it is a one way trade and i am Laker fan i could care less about the other 29 teams so natuarlly i am going to give the good guy to us. if you don’t like the trade fine say it is a horrible trade idea. don't come in here and attract the person.
> 
> and no my butt does not hurt from this at all. again i could care less that two morons, with pimples on their face have gotten a 2 cent power in their hands are hiding behind their computers.
> if this was in a bar and he said that he would have been smacked in a head and made to clean bathroom wall after a male orgy


Every personal attack in this thread was yours. By my count you are up to about six of them. Quite Frankly attacked your post. That is perfectly okay by the rules of this forum. Attacking another poster is not okay. Your post was ridiculous and deserved more ridicule than it has received. You are the only person in this thread who has attacked anyone personally. 

Honestly I could not care less. You have demonstrated how little your opinion should matter to any rational person.


----------



## onelakerfan

Diable said:


> Every personal attack in this thread was yours. Quite Frankly attacked your post. Your post was ridiculous and deserved more ridicule than it has received. You are the only person in this thread who has attacked anyone personally.
> 
> Honestly I could not care less. You have demonstrated how little your opinion should matter to any rational person.


----------



## Bubbles

onelakerfan said:


> you are dumber than the other kid. i don’t give a rats ass what he says about the trade. I care about what he said to me personally, and made a personal attack instead of attacking the trade. i know it is a one way trade and i am Laker fan i could care less about the other 29 teams so natuarlly i am going to give the good guy to us. if you don’t like the trade fine say it is a horrible trade idea. don't come in here and attract the person.


Hence why you could you could never work in the front office of any sports team.


onelakerfan said:


> and no my butt does not hurt from this at all. again i could care less that two morons, with pimples on their face have gotten a 2 cent power in their hands are hiding behind their computers.
> if this was in a bar and he said that he would have been smacked in a head and made to clean bathroom wall after a male orgy


I pity your grammar and half-assed attempts at personally attacking me.


----------



## onelakerfan

I live in poland. I speak 5 different languages and don't care less about running a team 

Do you feel angey. Violated, intimitated. You want to talk about this more or just let it go. I heard that therapist are expensive in US.
Just let it goml man. Relax, enjoy you bucks or whatever team you ad rooting for.


----------



## Bubbles

I don't feel any emotion about this right now. Maybe I was in disbelief about it last night and I clearly displayed that. I have no reason to feel anger towards something as trivial as your bad trade ideas. I'm just simply pointing out the stupidity of the aforementioned trade offer.


----------



## onelakerfan

Quite Frankly said:


> I don't feel any emotion about this right now. Maybe I was in disbelief about it last night and I clearly displayed that. I have no reason to feel anger towards something as trivial as your bad trade ideas. I'm just simply pointing out the stupidity of the aforementionot be lots of ned trade offer.


Now thats a better argument or opinion, because you are directing it towards the proposed trade. Well we had more idiotic trades that actually happen. Gasol for brown for example. Odom for money. My trade was just there to talk about. A fill-in like a draft pick or take out Luke and put in goudalock . You will be trading jax but there will not be lots of takers. So that was one idea, radical and one sided it could be

Besides the title says trades that could help lakers not bucks


----------



## e-monk

onelakerfan said:


> Now thats a better argument or opinion, because you are directing it towards the proposed trade. Well we had more idiotic trades that actually happen. Gasol for brown for example.


actually it was Brown = expiring contract, McKie = expiring contract. Marc Gasol = youth with potential, Javaris Crittenton = youth with potential plus a couple picks - all of which contributed to a quick rebuild and has lead to a dramatic turnaround that had the Grizzlies in the second round of the play-offs last year


your trade was 2-3 years of 12-14m in non-contributing salary clogging the Bucks cap space for Jackson and Livingston

this is not comparable and as I stated before the Bucks lose in this proposition - even if the just keep Jackson for one more season he becomes an attractive expiring contract next year - meanwhile if they do this deal they're on the hook to Metta for 3 more years (and Luke for two) - doesnt help them add pieces, ties up cap and meanwhile neither guy is contributing and if you think Captain Jack is a malcontet imagine world peace after that trade


----------



## onelakerfan

e-monk said:


> actually it was Brown = expiring contract, McKie = expiring contract. Marc Gasol = youth with potential, Javaris Crittenton = youth with potential plus a couple picks - all of which contributed to a quick rebuild and has lead to a dramatic turnaround that had the Grizzlies in the second round of the play-offs last year
> 
> 
> your trade was 2-3 years of 12-14m in non-contributing salary clogging the Bucks cap space for Jackson and Livingston
> 
> this is not comparable and as I stated before the Bucks lose in this proposition


good point e-monk


----------



## Jamel Irief

Quite Frankly said:


> Why the **** would we do this shitty trade? Get the **** outta here.


Because your whole state is irrelevant and this at least gets your team on the news? You get the **** out of here with your anger and disgust. Don't take your frustration of drafting bogut on this fine laker fan.


----------



## seifer0406

And I got a way to cure world hunger. Just tell them enough is enough and stop it.


----------



## Jamel Irief

onelakerfan said:


> I live in poland. I speak 5 different languages and don't care less about running a team
> 
> Do you feel angey. Violated, intimitated. You want to talk about this more or just let it go. I heard that therapist are expensive in US.
> Just let it goml man. Relax, enjoy you bucks or whatever team you ad rooting for.


You have to understand, he's a bucks fan and they have a bad history of trading with us.










As for the Diable, the only thing that upsets him more than a pro-Laker trade being proposed is someone bashing Lebron or praising Kobe or Bynum.


----------



## ceejaynj

What was the topic of this thread again???


----------



## Bubbles

Jamel Irief said:


> Because your whole state is irrelevant and this at least gets your team on the news? You get the **** out of here with your anger and disgust. Don't take your frustration of drafting bogut on this fine laker fan.


I was simply pointing out the stupidity of his trade idea. That was all. Not like I came here with an ulterior motive as you would suggest.


----------



## ceejaynj

Quite Frankly said:


> I was simply pointing out the stupidity of his trade idea. That was all. Not like I came here with an ulterior motive as you would suggest.


I understand your tongue-and-cheek response to his trade idea, but your "humor" didn't come through in your text. It may not have been the best trade idea, but he didn't deserve to be crucified over it with profanity...which was the tone of your responses. You were a bit harsh. Both of you just let it go.


----------



## onelakerfan

I am over it. I Respect all bb fans so its all good.


----------



## Bubbles

Yeah I don't mean any disrespect to you. I was (like Diable said earlier) was criticizing the post, not the poster. I am by no means going to hold a grudge.


----------



## onelakerfan

QF we are cool man. I like the way you support your team but be more calm on you responds and you will have a great debate. JF thanks for you support. I am huge la lakers fan.


----------



## JYD

back to the topic...

how about a first round pick for Ramon Sessions (do it already!) or
Josh McRoberts and Darius Morris for OJ Mayo (remember Memphis was pushing Indiana for McBob last year) or
Pau Gasol and Steve Blake for Rajon Rondo and Ray Allen (Allen is expiring contract to make salaries work)
sign Solomon Jones

Bynum- Jones
Murphy- Artest- Walton
Bryant- Barnes- Ebanks- Kapono
Allen- Mayo- Goudelock
Rondo- Sessions- Fisher


----------



## e-monk

how about no


----------



## Ben

If you got Allen, there would be no need for Mayo. Much more need for McRoberts. Not that it's gonna happen.


----------



## seifer0406

I think the Lakers should try to get Brandon Jennings. Jennings is from Cali and will definitely re-sign with the Lakers once his rookie deal is over. If the Jennings wants out rumors heat up again perhaps theres a chance that the Bucks will deal him.

maybe Gasol for Jennings/Gooden/SJax? If Bogut comes back somewhat healthy a Bogut/Gasol front court is awesome next year. The Bucks also get rid of Gooden's contract and the headache that is Stephan Jackson. They just need to get some wing players this offseason either through the draft or FA.

Bynum
Gooden
Sjax
Kobe
Jennings

Fisher
McRoberts
Murphy
Barnes
Artest


----------



## e-monk

ßen said:


> Not that it's gonna happen.


precisely


----------



## Jamel Irief

I think the Lakers should trade the TPE for Lamar.


----------



## Adel

I am sorry onelakerfan to see this comments !! 

of course your thinking is about lakers not another team

because we are in lakers forum right here.

don't know why they are angry.

about trades, unfortunately we should 

trade Pau

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=7gg9aca


----------



## e-monk

Adel said:


> I am sorry onelakerfan to see this comments !!
> 
> of course your thinking is about lakers not another team
> 
> because we are in lakers forum right here.
> 
> don't know why they are angry.
> 
> about trades, unfortunately we should
> 
> trade Pau
> 
> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=7gg9aca


are you aka ballscientist? (btw I would do that trade but Houston is not interested in moving Lowry so you can forget it)


----------



## Adel

^

what do you think about Bayless ? I like 

him http://espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=78q23ex


----------



## e-monk

that would be great ballscientist, no way toronto does it because they just get totally f-ed in the deal but if they were up for it that would be great for the lakers


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

seifer0406 said:


> I think the Lakers should try to get Brandon Jennings. Jennings is from Cali and will definitely re-sign with the Lakers once his rookie deal is over. If the Jennings wants out rumors heat up again perhaps theres a chance that the Bucks will deal him.
> 
> maybe Gasol for Jennings/Gooden/SJax? If Bogut comes back somewhat healthy a Bogut/Gasol front court is awesome next year. The Bucks also get rid of Gooden's contract and the headache that is Stephan Jackson. They just need to get some wing players this offseason either through the draft or FA.


I would love to get Jennings, but I don't think the Lakers go for that.


----------



## Jamel Irief

e-monk said:


> that would be great ballscientist, no way toronto does it because they just get totally f-ed in the deal but if they were up for it that would be great for the lakers


From someone that has known him for 9 years, that is not ballscientist.


----------



## e-monk

Jamel Irief said:


> From someone that has known him for 9 years, that is not ballscientist.


walks like a duck, quacks like a duck...?


----------



## e-monk

how about trevor ariza? the hornets have to pay him 7m per for another 2 years after this season and they're all about economy right now


----------



## Bubbles

Do you trust Stern to let an Ariza trade to go through?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> “@TheRealDMArtest: Wow. Lakers complain about wanting to get younger BUT they're about to sign Rasheed Wallace. Jim Buss is the man. Lol”





> “@EricPincus: Sheed to Lakers? *http://t.co/3Mfg0L9c From @sherrodbcsn - interesting”



Wtf?!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> According to TwinCities.com, the Minnesota Timberwolves are “serious about a potential trade of Michael Beasley to the Los Angeles Lakers for a first-round draft pick.”


http://www.lakerholicz.com/post/18325608871/according-to-twincities-com-the-minnesota


----------



## e-monk

some of the stuff out there makes it seem like the wolves just want the guy gone and are willing to take virtually nothing but the guy comes off the books at the end of the season anyway - fishy


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

e-monk said:


> some of the stuff out there makes it seem like the wolves just want the guy gone and are willing to take virtually nothing but the guy comes off the books at the end of the season anyway - fishy


That actually makes perfect sense. Why not get a draft pick out of a guy who you aren't planning on keeping?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> inShare
> 3Share on Tumblr *
> 
> 
> This morning we reported that the Magic had turned down a deal for Dwight Howard that centered around Andrew Bynum.
> 
> Now, John Cherwa of the L.A. Times is reporting that the teams are working on a restructured deal that will still send Howard to the Lakers, but will cost them both of their All-Star big men.
> 
> The Magic send Howard, Hedo Turkoglu and Jameer Nelson to the Lakers for Pau Gasol and Andrew Bynum. The Toronto Raptors are also part of the rumor sending Jose Calderon to Orlando, although no one is quite sure what would complete that part of the trade.
> 
> The rumor also has all this happening on March 1.
> 
> This could help the Lakers in a variety of ways, including their troubles at the point guard position. Still, giving up both Gasol and Bynum is something the team has been previously unwilling to do.
> 
> If the trade does go down as rumored here, chalk it up to feelings of desperation in the Lakers front office.


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-rumors-dwight-howard-lakers-deal-rumored-for-march-1/2012/02/26/


----------



## onelakerfan

i love how the media people play this game. the moron peter V. from new your post writes something to help his knicks the other moron from LA writes something to help lakers.


----------



## e-monk

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> That actually makes perfect sense. Why not get a draft pick out of a guy who you aren't planning on keeping?


it's more about expectations, the Lakers shouldnt give up too much for someone they're not going to keep but also the Lakers (and/or us) shouldnt put too much stock into the rumors that have the wolves just happy to give the guy up for cap space (since that's really what he's already worth to them right now)

in other words the wolves probably could give a shit what happens to him one way or another and they're just fishing (and they more they actually do care about movingg him with only a few months left in the season the more likely it is that he's probably a cancer)


----------



## MojoPin

Hope that trade doesn't happen. It really doesn't make the team much better than it already is. Who plays the 4? Murphy? LOL.

They would be better off getting Beasley then trading the TPE for Sessions.


----------



## jazzy1

The Magic can keep Howard if it costs us Pau and Bynum. My fear is the Lakers under Jim Buss would do it. We would be the Magic West plus Kobe. Hedo sucks and Nelson is playing like an old Fisher but much younger. 

I want the Beasely thing badly he's gonna be better for us than anything we draft near the 20's. So to me that helps us a whole lot I mean a whole lot. He gets with Kobe plays with some focus he could be a huge addition off the bench to take pressure off of everone. 

If we just did the Beasely thing and an Aenas or Sessions thing we'd be set to contend.


----------



## onelakerfan

i said it before, if magic wants pau and bynum and the entire laker team except KB we do it. we will get other stars if DH is here. you think there are other stars who say i will ove to play with bynum or Pau and i will sign with LA. if DH is here we will find a way to get a great PG. we never had a great 4 until pau


----------



## MojoPin

I only want Howard if he gets us D-Will this offseason.


----------



## jazzy1

onelakerfan said:


> i said it before, if magic wants pau and bynum and the entire laker team except KB we do it. we will get other stars if DH is here. you think there are other stars who say i will ove to play with bynum or Pau and i will sign with LA. if DH is here we will find a way to get a great PG. we never had a great 4 until pau


yeah like they were beating down the Magic door to play with him.


----------



## e-monk

that's probably the dream - get Howard now - amnesty Hedo this summer and figure out how to land Deron?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Can't use the amnesty on Hedo.


----------



## e-monk

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Can't use the amnesty on Hedo.


that's what I said in another thread but I was corrected - being lazy tonight so havent checked


----------



## Dre

Shit I just realized March 1st is Thursday...for so long it's been this date way off in the atmosphere while people speculate...but we're about to get some closure to this (hopefully) by the end of the week. Crept up on me


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> Each team permitted to waive 1 player prior to any season of the CBA (only for contracts in place at the inception of the CBA) and have 100% of the player's salary removed from team salary for Cap and Tax purposes.
> Salary of amnestied players included for purposes of calculating players'agreed-upon share of BRI.
> A modified waiver process will be utilized for players waived pursuant to the Amnesty rule, under which teams with Room under the Cap can submit competing offers to assume some but not all of the player's remaining contract. If a player's contract is claimed in this manner, the remaining portion of the player's salary will continue to be paid by the team that waived him.


We can amnesty Hedo.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

This thread is practically my wet dream.


----------



## Dre

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> We can amnesty Hedo.


Where did you get that? It may help to read the full article, but I don't see anywhere where it really proves you can amnesty a traded player.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Dre said:


> Where did you get that? It may help to read the full article, but I don't see anywhere where it really proves you can amnesty a traded player.


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/2011/11/nba-cba-official-nba-agreement-document.html


----------



## e-monk

Dre said:


> Shit I just realized March 1st is Thursday...for so long it's been this date way off in the atmosphere while people speculate...but we're about to get some closure to this (hopefully) by the end of the week. Crept up on me


March 1st is when the action may start or we may be waiting all the way up to the trade deadline


----------



## 29380

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> We can amnesty Hedo.





> Teams cannot amnesty players they acquire in trade. While the Lakers would be willing to take on Hedo Turkoglu’s enormous contract as part of a package deal for Dwight Howard, they would have liked it a lot more if they were then able to send him packing via amnesty. No such luck.


http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/33976/what-we-know-about-the-amnesty-provision


----------



## M.V.W.

jazzy1 said:


> The Magic can keep Howard if it costs us Pau and Bynum. *My fear is the Lakers under Jim Buss would do it.* We would be the Magic West plus Kobe. Hedo sucks and Nelson is playing like an old Fisher but much younger.
> 
> I want the Beasley thing badly he's gonna be better for us than anything we draft near the 20's. So to me that helps us a whole lot I mean a whole lot. He gets with Kobe plays with some focus he could be a huge addition off the bench to take pressure off of everyone.
> 
> If we just did the Beasley thing and an Arenas or Sessions thing we'd be set to contend.


I doubt it. He was quoted as calling it ridiculous in a _L.A. Times_ article.


----------



## Dre

e-monk said:


> March 1st is when the action may start or we may be waiting all the way up to the trade deadline


Oh wait..when is the deadline :jr:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Deadline is March 15th. I believe March 1st is when players signed before the season start becoming available for trade. McRoberts and Murphy.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Knicks4life said:


> http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/33976/what-we-know-about-the-amnesty-provision


Well that sucks....


----------



## e-monk

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Deadline is March 15th. I believe March 1st is when players signed before the season started become available for trade. McRoberts and Murphy.


that is correct - the first is just the beginning of what could be two weeks of charlie foxtrot speculations and balderdash


----------



## MojoPin

Luke Walton for Dwight Howard.


----------



## BlakeJesus

If the Lakers can get Beasley for a 1st and Sessions for the TPE, that seems like two no-brainer moves. Not sure why they're even waiting to pull the trigger if those deals are legitimately out there.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=7neypp3

Doesnt fix the pg issue, but sure as hell fixes the athleticism issue.


----------



## onelakerfan

Kirk Hinrich?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Just heard Hinrichs name floated around earlier today so I was screwing around with the trade machine.


----------



## Jamel Irief

I heard the Raptors want to unload Barbosa to sign Wilson Chandler. Barbosa for the TPE?


----------



## e-monk

BlakeJesus said:


> If the Lakers can get Beasley for a 1st and Sessions for the TPE, that seems like two no-brainer moves. Not sure why they're even waiting to pull the trigger if those deals are legitimately out there.


Cavs are looking for a pick not a cash dump

what about Marvin Williams for a pick and the tpe? he's reported to be disgruntled and they're locked in with him for a couple more years at another 15m


----------



## jazzy1

I would take barbosa


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Well...Beasley and Williams certainly just increased their trade value tonight.


****....


----------



## jazzy1

Beasley and Williams are essentially the same talents one with good character and more athleticism the other with more versatile scoring ability and suspect character. 

I hope Love isn't seriously injured or they are gonna be more inclined to keep Beasley then. I hope we make a strong push for Beasley so long as we don't give up Pau.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Here's a name: OJ Mayo. Remember the Grizzlies tried to deal him for McRoberts and a first last year. Maybe we could pull together a similar deal around the deadline? I've always liked Mayo's game.


----------



## Adel

I can't believe boston thinks to trade Rondo ? is it correct ?


----------



## e-monk

they dont like him for some reason - attitude maybe?


----------



## Adel

that means I can dream in creative PG like him ? 
really, I don't care about his personality I am just
care about what he can do with the ball


----------



## e-monk

he would help them in a lot of ways but he does have a couple holes in his game that are not ideal for our offensive scheme - clearly he'd be an upgrade 

but Pau is a lot to give up and I dont think short term Rondo-Kobe-Bynum and pieces have as much of a shot at a title this season as Pau-Kobe-Bynum and pieces

(long term of course Bynum/Rondo would be a pretty decent core to build around)

for this season I'd much rather see them roll the dice with this core one last time and try to use the picks and tpe to get serviceable guys to upgrade the SF/PG issues


----------



## Damian Necronamous

3 way trade idea...

Gasol to Boston
Rondo, Bass, Beasley to Lakers
2 First Round Picks (Lakers and Mavs' protected) and TPE to Minnesota


----------



## Eternal

Well there goes Beasley idea.  Lakers declined it.


----------



## e-monk

dont give up trooper - there's conflicting reports


----------



## Laker Freak

Damian Necronamous said:


> 3 way trade idea...
> 
> Gasol to Boston
> Rondo, Bass, Beasley to Lakers
> 2 First Round Picks (Lakers and Mavs' protected) and TPE to Minnesota




No worth it in my opinion. Rondo is not a good enough player to trade Pau for.


----------



## jazzy1

Laker Freak said:


> No worth it in my opinion. Rondo is not a good enough player to trade Pau for.


agreed


----------



## Dre

Rondo, Bass and Beasley is a very good haul for a somewhat declining Gasol. Call me crazy but I think Bass can start next to Bynum and do pretty well, at least until the offseason when the MLE is at play.


----------



## e-monk

Beasley's a 30 game rental -- he sure as shit isnt worth 2 first round draft picks


----------



## jazzy1

Rondo is a major headcase he's feuding with Doc and the big 3 he'd never fit with Kobe and Bynum. Its real bad situation if the Celtics don't wanna build around a 26 year old allstar pg.


----------



## e-monk

the rumors out of new jersey have the nets willing to trade Farmar and Johan Petro AND Houston's first round draft pick for Boris Diaw based solely on the the fact that he's got an expiring contract

Farmar and Petro make a combined 7.3m this year well under our 8.9 TPE, Farmar is having a really solid season and the offense we are trying to run now is much more suitable to his game than the triangle was - Farmar has a player option this summer, Petro is owed 3.3m more for one more season after this but comes off the books before 2014 and the lux tax axe really falls

we basically give up nothing for Farmar, a warm body and we get yet another 1st round pick

thoughts?


----------



## elcap15

I think that you are not allowed to split up the TPE and use it on multiple different players.


----------



## e-monk

sure you are - you can take on as many salaries as will fit up to the total value of the exemption - what you cant do is combine the tpe with anything else to land a salary in excess of the TPE


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> “@SamAmicoFSO: Blog: Lakers pursuit of trade for Cavs PG Ramon Sessions back on. http://t.co/dIh9cqFo”


I guess weve rengaged talks for Sessions.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> Source: Magic want Lakers back in Dwight Howard mix
> 
> With Thursday’s 3 p.m. trading deadline closing in, the NBA universe is still spinning around the best big man in the game—Orlando’s Dwight Howard, who is gearing up for free agency this summer and could be dealt by the Magic before the deadline in order to ensure that the team does not lose him with no assets in return.
> 
> The Magic are still trying to acquire pieces to put around Howard and make a run at a championship this year, in hopes that such a run would convince Howard to stay put in Orlando. But the team knows it has an option to make a deal with the New Jersey Nets on Thursday if there are no other workable options. And on Tuesday, the Magic shot down a rumor that suggested the team would allow Howard a say in its coaching and front office situations if he committed to staying.
> 
> The Magic hope the Lakers get back into the mix for Dwight Howard, according to a source. (AP photo)
> One thing the Magic are holding out for, a source told Sporting News, is the resurrection of talks with the Los Angeles Lakers. As the process has played out, it has become clear that the Magic are not going to get a better player in return for Howard than All-Star Lakers center Andrew Bynum. Back in December, the Lakers had strong interest in Howard, but team VP Jim Buss said there was no way he would trade both Pau Gasol and Bynum to the Magic for Howard. Given Bynum’s injury history, a deal in which Bynum was the main target was a longshot.
> 
> Still, rumors of a deal involving Bynum persisted, and when he was asked about it on media day, Bynum said, “If they were able to pull a move like that off, it would be great for the organization, and I’d be in Orlando, you know, hoopin’.”
> 
> Now the question is whether the Lakers would give up Bynum at all in a package for Howard. He has been healthy all season—a major concern when it comes to Bynum and his balky knees—and at just 24 years old, is showing the potential to be almost as good as Howard, with averages of 17.7 points and 12.6 rebounds, numbers that would probably balloon if Bynum were not playing with Gasol and Kobe Bryant. Buss has had an affinity for Bynum throughout his career, and has been trying to secure a point guard he can pair with Bynum for the long haul.
> 
> But, come Thursday, if the Magic can’t find a better package than one built around New Jersey’s Brook Lopez, the option could be there to scrap the Bynum rebuilding altogether and bring Howard to Lakerland.


http://aol.sportingnews.com/nba/story/2012-03-13/nba-trade-rumors-lakers-dwight-howard-orlando-magic-want-la-in-mix


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Would you trade Bynum for Dwight if he opted in for his last year like Paul did?? Hmmm...


----------



## e-monk

yes, if we get to keep Pau we should do that just because of Bynum's injury history 

but we should low ball them with an offer like 'Bynum, the Dallas pick and be willing to take back as much of their trash contracts as our TPE will allow' - take it or leave it


----------



## jazzy1

Of course the magic want us back in they realize they are staring down the barrell of a Shaq situation all over again. 

To tell you the truth I have been disgusted at how Howard has handled this whole thing he seems like awhole lotta trouble as far as maintenance is concerned. I don't think he and Kobe would get along at all he has alot of that Shaq shit in him does alot of talking and joking around would complain about the ball, if his work ethic was subpar Kobe would dog his ass. 

He seems to wanna be the dominant center of attention not the dominant center. He hasn;t really gotten that much better the last 3 years. I can;t get the image outta my head of the 09 Finals when we beat his team down in large part because of his low hoops IQ. I'm starting to think Kobe discouraged the Howard to LA thing maybe he sent word about Howard out there because he see's what I see about Howard. Kobe and Bynum seem to be bonding. Kobe see's how they fit particularly their personalities. 

Bynum has handled the trade speculation like a real man he's just happy to play ball it doesn't phase him at all. I'd still be inclined to suport getting Howard but I'm not as sure about it, the gap between Howard and Bynum isn't nearly as wide that you accept Howard at all cost with his diva acting ways.


----------



## jazzy1

The Sessions thing is funny lol not sure what all the hand wringing is about, either we want him or we don't already ,its just Sessions.


----------



## e-monk

the sessions drama is about how much we're willing to give up for him (they want a 1st we probably want him for less since there's good chance he's a rental) and whether a couple other things pan out (notably Felton for Blake/McRoberts)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Seems to me like they're trying to use us to drive up the price on Brooklyn.


----------



## e-monk

probably - we should give them a take it or leave it low ball offer and that's that


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> “@ESPNSteinLine: Bulls exploring avenues to try to trade for Lakers' Pau Gasol, sources close to situation say. Story going up now at ESPN online”


...


----------



## e-monk

how about no? the bulls undoubtedly would like to include Boozer in such a deal, the Lakers will say thanks but no thanks

what do the bulls have that the lakers want? Noah doesnt work next to Bynum, Deng might be appealing - they've got charlotte's draft pick I guess - Luke, McRoberts and Pau for Boozer, Deng, Watson and the Bobcats' pick?

I dont see Chicago doing that


----------



## jazzy1

screw that whole Bulls package. any incarnation of it. same for the Rockets crap.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Don't the Bulls need a shooting guard though??


----------



## Jamel Irief

Pau for Deng and Pau for Lowry does not make us better damn it.

I'm sort of rooting for the deadline to come and pass and nothing happen. Sure I want a PG or another wing but if that means Pau isn't traded for lesser players I'll take it.


----------



## jazzy1

Teams want Pau because they know he's a champion and can morph into the team concept with no problems at all. incredibly versatile. 

and we are entertaining this shit for dudes who haven't done shit in the league. Shit is pissing me off at this point.


----------



## e-monk

were not necessarily entertaining anything - people expressing interest is not necessarily us buying in - of course people are expressing interest in Pau, he's very interesting


----------



## Damian Necronamous

It's obvious now that we should keep Pau. We can be dynamite with Kobe/Pau/Bynum. Just get them a PG with your draft picks and TPE!


----------



## Firefight

*Chicago Trades*
Boozer
Asik
Watson
Charlotte pick (protected)

*Chicago Receives*
Pau Gasol
Steve Blake

----------

*Lakers Trades*
Pau Gasol
Steve Blake
*
Lakers Receive*
Carlos Boozer
Devin Harris
Charlotte pick (protected)

----------

*Utah Trades*
Devin Harris

*Utah Receives*
Omer Asik
CJ Watson

(from Rhyder on Bulls forum)


----------



## e-monk

no thanks - we'll just take Sessions and keep Pau


----------



## Kneejoh

It will be unfortunate if Pau gets traded. As the fans are the only ones that see how valuable he is even if he isn't putting up 20 and 10. My only concern with Pau is his role in the offense. He is being used like a role player and not a star. Not enough post ups and we have him wandering 20 feet from the hoop for no reason.


----------



## e-monk

if you watched last night's game (and his 8 assists) you could really see the high/low master plan at work: pick and pop with Kobe creating a switch which pulls Bynum's guy to Pau who is right in his sweet spot from 15' away - you've got to switch Bynum's guy (or Pau nails the 15 footer which is pretty much clock work for him) and when you do Pau passes over the top to Drew who is being covered by a perimeter guy on the switch = dunk

right now that's a big part of his value on offense, some night's he's going to take those shots and some nights he's going to get 8 assists and he can do both things well and he's fine with doing either and there is a ton of value in that


----------



## Firefight

e-monk said:


> if you watched last night's game (and his 8 assists) you could really see the high/low master plan at work: pick and pop with Kobe creating a switch which pulls Bynum's guy to Pau who is right in his sweet spot from 15' away - you've got to switch Bynum's guy (or Pau nails the 15 footer which is pretty much clock work for him) and when you do Pau passes over the top to Drew who is being covered by a perimeter guy on the switch = dunk
> 
> right now that's a big part of his value on offense, some night's he's going to take those shots and some nights he's going to get 8 assists and he can do both things well and he's fine with doing either and there is a ton of value in that


Gasol's value isn't going to be higher to any other team then it is in L.A. ... the problem is, the Lakers are looking on the outside in when it comes to being a contender this year... Yes, of course they could win given the Western Conference is weak this year, but realistically, they are a long shot. This team is on the wrong side of 30 and trending downward fast... You don't want to lose the only young asset you have in Bynum (unless it's for Dwight), and you're not going to deal Kobe...so to get things headed in the right direction, moving Gasol makes the most sense. 
Now I know there are plenty of deals being floated around out there that are laughable at best, and we know LA isn't going to give Gasol away... but from the outside looking in, moving Gasol seems to make the most sense.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> “@WojYahooNBA: Portland's talks with Minnesota for Jamal Crawford are part of a 3-way scenario with Lakers, source says. Michael Beasley would go to LA.”


...


----------



## Ben

Interesting. Maybe LA try to snag Felton in the same deal?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> “@AlexKennedyNBA: Sources confirm: Lakers, Wolves and Blazers discussing three-team deal. Michael Beasley to LA, Jamal Crawford to MIN, Steve Blake to POR.”


...


----------



## e-monk

Firefight said:


> Gasol's value isn't going to be higher to any other team then it is in L.A.


I agree and I havent seen any of the rumored scenarios that floats my boat 



> ... the problem is, the Lakers are looking on the outside in when it comes to being a contender this year... Yes, of course they could win given the Western Conference is weak this year, but realistically, they are a long shot.


debatable, especially if they make a couple of the smaller moves without touching their core 



> This team is on the wrong side of 30 and trending downward fast... You don't want to lose the only young asset you have in Bynum (unless it's for Dwight), and you're not going to deal Kobe...so to get things headed in the right direction, moving Gasol makes the most sense.


or not moving him at least until this summer and instead using peripheral assets like the picks and tpe to address some of your short-comings


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Hearing Fisher might be included instead of Blake.


----------



## DaRizzle

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Hearing Fisher might be included instead of Blake.


WOAH!!!!! Really....give me all your links you are following to get this info! besides Woj's twitter


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

http://mobile.minnesota.sbnation.com/minnesota-timberwolves/2012/3/14/2871822/nba-trade-rumors-minnesota-timberwolves-jamal-crawford-los-angeles-lakers-derek-fisher



> The three-team deal that would bring Jamal Crawford to Minnesota and send Michael Beasley to the Los Angeles Lakers will likely include Lakers guard Derek Fisher as well, according to Charley Walters of The St. Paul Pioneer Press:
> 
> Don't be surprised if the Minnesota Timberwolves trade forward Michael Beasley to the Los Angeles Lakers and acquire guard Jamal Crawford from Portland in a three-team deal that would send Lakers guard Derek Fisher to the Trail Blazers.
> 
> Crawford, 31, could help bolster the Timberwolves backcourt after the devastating loss of Ricky Rubio to a season-ending ACL tear. He is averaging 14.2 points and 3.7 assists per game in a reserve role for the Blazers. Beasley, meanwhile, is averaging 11.8 points per game in a reduced role this season.
> 
> For more on the Minnesota Timberwolves, check out Canis Hoopus. You can also check out professional basketball news from around the league over at SB Nation's NBA page.


..


----------



## Basel

Whoa, Fish a part of the deal? Didn't see that one coming. I know he's not a good player anymore, but I was hoping he would come off the bench and at the very least retire a Laker after this season.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

FWIW that's the only source saying its Fish. Everyone else is saying Blake is the one heading out.


----------



## Wade County

Interesting. Honestly, you don't lose much by putting Blake in instead of Fish...but I hope you're dealing for Sessions or somebody.

I'm also hoping Mike starts for you if you're trading for him...although he may get more touches playing in the 2nd unit. He'll realistically be a 4th option behind Kobe, Bynum and Gasol.


----------



## DaRizzle

Jamal Crawford is not suiting up tonight


----------



## Luke

If this deal goes through and we somehow nab Sessions at the last minute we're straight.


----------



## e-monk

Basel said:


> Whoa, Fish a part of the deal? Didn't see that one coming. I know he's not a good player anymore, but I was hoping he would come off the bench and at the very least retire a Laker after this season.


Fisher makes even less than Blake so the money doesnt work unless they use a lot of the tpe which might leave us out in the cold with sessions


----------



## Wade County

Would be a huge steal by the Lakers to get Beasley so cheap.


----------



## Wilmatic2

I hope the trade goes through with Fisher. I'd prefer to keep Blake.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

They won't trade Fisher.


----------



## e-monk

Wade County said:


> Would be a huge steal by the Lakers to get Beasley so cheap.


for 30 games - highly unlikely they re-sign him


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> “@Lakerholicz: Lakers "front runners" for Dwight Howard - Per Click Orlando: › Pingalore has also learned that the Magic... http://t.co/3cYPuP4b”





> “@Lakerholicz: Click Orlando say the deal Magic are considering: Howard/Duhon/Q-Rich for Bynum/Blake/Walton/Ebanks. http://t.co/faDmkEGI”


If we trade Bynum without an extension from Dwight in gonna murder a ****ing unicorn....


----------



## Wade County

Without the extension...probably a bad move. Although i'd say that if he was dealt, it's pretty likely he'll sign an extension.


----------



## BlakeJesus

jazzy1 said:


> Rondo is a major headcase he's feuding with Doc and the big 3 he'd never fit with Kobe and Bynum. Its real bad situation if the Celtics don't wanna build around a 26 year old allstar pg.


See I don't get that. I mean, Matt Barnes fakes like he's going to smash a ball into Kobe's face...and then Kobe asks him to be his teammate. How do you know what kind of guys Kobe doesn't like? He likes competitors, and he likes guys with high basketball IQ. Those are two things you can absolutely say about Rondo.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> “@Lakerholicz: The Houston Chronicle reports that one front office executive believes the Rockets will offer Kyle Lowry for Pau Gasol at the last minute.”


...


----------



## Wade County

Interesting...that would be a tough call.

The question is, what is a more complete championship team?

Fisher
Kobe
Metta
Gasol
Bynum

or

Lowry
Kobe
Metta
Beasley
Bynum


----------



## Kneejoh

Lakers won't trade Pau straight up for just Lowry, and even if Scola is added this deal was deaded when Lowry got injured for 4 weeks.


----------



## Kneejoh

Via Hoopshype from Hoopsworld



> League sources say the Houston Rockets do have a standing offer for Lakers’ forward Pau Gasol. The deal does not include Rockets’ guard Kyle Lowry, so its deemed a non-starter by the Lakers, but if LA decides it wants out of the dollars committed to Gasol, Houston seems more than willing to send Luis Scola and almost any of the parts mentioned above to the Lakers. HoopsWorld


http://www.hoopsworld.com/nba-am-dwight-howard-in-beasley-out-smith-staying


----------



## Kneejoh

Also looks like the Lakes are holding off on any trades until the Pau stuff is decided, seeing whether he is traded or not.


----------

